

Dropping out of High School to Join a Startup in San Francisco - Zolmeister0
http://www.zolmeister.com/2014/01/dropping-out-of-high-school-to-join.html

======
abc_lisper
I have read the entire article. Seems like he knows most of the basics. No
need to go to a school to learn the same things again, he will be bored out of
his mind.

Having said that, this guy is an aberration(in a positive sense), and for most
of the 18year olds, to be inspired by this guy would be fatal mistake. Some
people are born to do somethings, like this guy. Most are _not_ .

And _don 't_ think that SF is some holy place where magic happens. It is only
mecca in the sense Hollywood is mecca for aspiring artists. For every one you
see on screen, there are 100s languishing doing smaller roles, and even more
trying hard to make ends meet. SF is terribly expensive place to live.

------
particlebanana
Best of luck Zoli and thanks for sharing notes from your process.

------
jerdavis
I hope this works out for the guy, but can't help feeling it is going to be a
mistake.

~~~
nhayden
If I had this opportunity even being a decade older than him I'd jump at it.
This kid will be fine even if this one choice turns out poorly.

~~~
clamprecht
I agree. He's 18 - even if he spends a few years doing this and then decides
to go to college later, it's no big deal. As he said in the article, some
people go to college, then drop out. He just bypassed that :)

------
jackgavigan
“We don’t hire people without a degree," is not a good sign.

